# Tom Polk Park, Charlotte, NC



## guzziknight (Dec 5, 2011)

I was in Charlotte last week and found this wonderful downtown park.

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 5, 2011)

Great location and nicely controlled HDR work, especially considering you have moving water. Did you do anything special to control the appearance of the water?


----------



## nos33 (Dec 5, 2011)

i like the ripples in the water on number 3


----------



## Bynx (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautiful work Yaniv.


----------



## guzziknight (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!

Oldmacman: The only thing I did was to use an ND filter on the lens, a 3 stop one at that. The water was mostly in the shade, which helped, and the ND really gave me the motion I was looking for.


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry, I meant did you do anything in post for the water. I have found that HDR can be finicky with sections that move and was just wondering how you controlled that aspect of the processing.


----------



## guzziknight (Dec 5, 2011)

Nope, nothing special there. Just merged the images, and let Photomatix Pro do its thing.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice looking pictures. I like the ND filter that you used.


----------

